

Startup idea: Baby clothes for rent by the month - thankuz
http://www.springwise.com/life_hacks/plum/

======
Swoopey
Well done! Congrats on your launch. I thought about a similar service too when
I was pregnant and spoke with a few mommies and moms to be and abandoned the
idea. I found the mommy network of family and friends giving you used baby
clothes is a huge competitor.

With that being said though, I would probably try this service out, if I
weren't in Japan. But I'd give it as one-time gift. Not sure I'd pay a monthly
subscription for it.

------
joshuahays
Babies grow far to quickly for parents to subscribe to a single plan and the
stockpile would be far too much to maintain... on a startup budget.

Why not try an exchange network, user to user?

------
hoodoof
Do you have kids?

